# Spring, so far



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

There have been complaints about not enough reports, so I thought I'd do my share. Last week I went to the Jordan River to see what is biting. Fishing is slow there, but I lucked into one Utah Sucker on a jig. Didn't get a single bite on worms. Yesterday and today, I fished hard, testing out my new ultralight trout rod. The water is still cold, and the fish are sluggish, so extra slow presentations worked well. The ultralight makes a huge difference in fatigue, working jigs, and absorbing the shock of mad female bows. The days of fugly stiks are over. Busted my personal brown and rainbow record yesterday!  One of the best days I've had in a long time. Now I'm pooped from fishing 6 hours per day for the last two days. Here are some pics.

Jordan sucker









First fish of spring!









A bow










Stubby milt-spraying horny bow 










hard fighting rainbow










20 inch brown and 20 inch rainbow



















Day 2










Some males




























18 incher


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW! Great day for you, wish I could catch a few half that nice. I spent my weekend grocery shopping and moving furniture.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice trout! Looks like the maribou treated you well.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet! Great looking bows.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome looking bows!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a great trip.
Nice fish.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

The color on a few of those is amazing; nice fish!


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Great looking fish. Nice work.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Chunky! 
If that's your Spring so far.... I can't wait to see what your Summer has in store! :lol:


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice! I'm partial to the brown myself


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I wish I could have the problem of being tired from too much fishing! Thanks for the report


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah, it's not a bad way to get tired. Beats work. 

thanks guys!


----------

